# cko-sources website down permanently ?

## rshetye

http://kem.p.lodz.pl/~peter/cko/

Can't connect for the last 7 days... any ideas ?

thanks.

----------

## gimpel

also con kolivas removed the link to cko from his page, seems that cko is part of the past now  :Smile: 

----------

## scoon

Hey All, 

So any more news on this ?

regards,

scoon

----------

## sprite

id like to know this too???

----------

## GaMMa

There's a discussion on the ck-source's mailing list. There are also a few other people applying the same patchsets as cko-sources to their own kernels. You can also quickly patch the ck kernel with the reiser4 patch available here. I had to fix a few lines for things compile correctly, just compare the source to the old cko-source. Nobody seems to have heard from the cko developer, which is sad because it was a great kernel.

----------

## GaMMa

Actually namesys has official reiser4 patches I just found out. The 2.6.12 one compiles fine with ck5. ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/ is the link. Someone should make and maintain a ck-gentoo-sources that applies the swsusp2, reiser4, vesa-tng, etc. patches.

----------

## morbid

p.lodz.pl is a tech school domain.  I'm wondering if he's no longer a student so they removed his page.  Strange that there are also no updates at http://freshmeat.net/projects/linux-cko/

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GaMMa

The freshmeat project page is no longer accessable. It now says "This project is currently not available for public viewing." I guess the developer got sick of patching the kernel all the time, so it's probably officially dead.

----------

## sprite

i found out what happened..

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=65954 - cko for whatever reason is gone, and he named ArchCK as the successor as they were on similar paths..

therefore ArchCK:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103354

http://iphitus.loudas.com/archck.php

----------

## GaMMa

That's good news then. Too bad his kernel doesn't have swsusp2 in it, that'd make me switch. I can patch my own kernel with those patches. Also cko was a much cooler name. Glad there's a successor though.

----------

## sprite

hehe yea i liked "cko-sources" bettery myself.. if you look on that page FOR archck-sources the full name is "CK Overoaded Reloaded" .. kinda funny =p

swsusp2 - whats this? did cko 2.6.10-cko3 have this?

im not in to patching them myself, one less thing to mess with for me  :Wink:  im going to try this out; though i REALLY hope i still have the tar file from my latest update of cko.

----------

## GaMMa

The swsusp2 patches were in the cko kernel, sometimes they would be provided on a patch to be manaually patched yourself, but the source was modified to patch cleanly and to work afterwards. This site makes no effort to that.  :Razz:  Patching is easy!

Get reiser4 from here: ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/

Get vesafb-tng from here: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/

cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 < /location/to/ungunzipped/patch

woohoo!

----------

## crazy-bee

Hmm with the archck patch, I can only select reiser4 as module and not compiled in ?! Any idea whats wrong? If i take 2.6.12-ck6 and patch it with ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.12/reiser4-for-2.6.12-3.patch.gz all hunks succeed, but the behavior is the same: reiser4 will only compile as module. The same situation is when I patch the default 2.6.12 source.

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiser4-for-2.6/2.6.12/reiser4-for-2.6.12-realtime-preempt-2.6.12-final-V0.7.51-29.patch.gz does not patch without errors for -ck6. 

Any ideas? I seems to be some .config misbehaviour, but I dont know what else to try.

EDIT: BTW, I just found out that the cko homepage is back; not with new versions though. with cko-3, reiser4 compiles in the kernel, so the problem is somewhere in between.

----------

## gimpel

there is also a cko like patchset available here:

http://ckpp.tuxfamily.org

2.6.13 release also has most of the gentoo patches. runs pretty well here, even it's ck1+ based.

----------

## morbid

2.6.13-archck1 fixes the reiser4 issue.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=103354

 :Smile: 

----------

## GaMMa

I finally made the switch to archck, mostly because the 2.6.13 patches aren't available on the namesys website ATM. If they become available I'll probably go back to patching my own kernel. Archck seems very responsive and stable so far. I did some stress tests, such as opening as many programs as possible while playing music. The music didn't skip AT ALL.

UPDATE: I changed my opinion on archck. For some reason it decides to use swap, which the ck kernels generally try to avoid. This means any heavy memory useage the swap will kick in and the system will slow down dramatically. I reverted back to 2.6.12-ck6

----------

## iphitus

 *GaMMa wrote:*   

> I finally made the switch to archck, mostly because the 2.6.13 patches aren't available on the namesys website ATM. If they become available I'll probably go back to patching my own kernel. Archck seems very responsive and stable so far. I did some stress tests, such as opening as many programs as possible while playing music. The music didn't skip AT ALL.
> 
> UPDATE: I changed my opinion on archck. For some reason it decides to use swap, which the ck kernels generally try to avoid. This means any heavy memory useage the swap will kick in and the system will slow down dramatically. I reverted back to 2.6.12-ck6

 

The swap is due to the experimental swap prefetching code that was in earlier 2.6.13-ck's. It has matured substantially, and doesnt suffer the problems it used to.

----------

## batistuta

Is there an archck patch with ck6? I can't find it in Iphitus' page. If there is one, to which kernel do we apply it?

----------

